# Coup d'oeil perdu dans mail



## pabar (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je n'ai plus la possibilité d'ouvrir les pièces jointe de mail PDF, DOC, .. avec "Coup d'oeil". Seul IBook et autres appli sont dispo.  


Avez vous une idée ?  Comment rétablir cette option?


Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2012)

Comment actionnes tu "coup dil" sur l'iPad ?


----------



## pabar (29 Août 2012)

En touchant le doc à visualiser dans le mail comme pour l'ouvrir avec une autre appli


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2012)

Je ne comprends pas alors ce que tu veux dire par "_Seul IBook et autres appli sont dispo._": Peux tu expliquer ce que tu entends par là ?


----------



## pabar (29 Août 2012)

Avant, quand je touchai le doc j'avais 3 possibilités:  Coup d'oeil, IBook (si PDF) et autres appli.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Août 2012)

Eh oui,  Ibaby a raison ! pour pouvoir accéder à "ouvrir dans..." il faut être dans la visu du document et cette visu on l'obtient en "tapotant" sur la pièce jointe !
En fait, "coup d&#8217;&#339;il" n'existe pas dans ces termes; le coup d&#8217;&#339;il c'est le "tapotement" de la pièce jointe. 
Donc je ne vois pas où est le problème !


----------



## pabar (30 Août 2012)

Après quelques tests voilà ou j'en suis et ce que je constate:    - quand la pièce jointe est un .doc, .xls, .ppt,... et que je garde le doigt appuyé sur l'icône de la pièce jointe, une popup s'ouvre me proposant:
           - Coup d'oeil
           - une appli tiers
           - ouvrir avec....
    - quand c'est un pdf, il y a une Prévisualisation du doc (souvent la première page) et si je tapote dessus, c'est là que je n'ai pas l'option "coup d'oeil"


Le problème vient que par Policy de sécurité de ma société je ne pas ouvrir de fichier en dehors de mail. Après vérification avec des collègues, avec le même mail, donc PJ, ils n'ont pas la previsualisation du PDF dans le corp du mail, et ils ont donc l'option coup d'oeil.


Je sais, ce n'est pas facile à expliquer mais j'espère avoir été un peu plus clair. 


Merci en tout cas pour votre aide.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Août 2012)

Ben çà alors ! Je n'avais jamais remarqué cette possibilité d'un appui long ! je la découvre; mes appuis étaient toujours bref et du coup le "coup dil" était ouvert automatiquement et pour avoir accès aux autres possibilités il faut cliquer sur l'icône en haut à droite de la fenêtre du coup dil....
Ton cas est assez singulier et pas facile à comprendre/imaginer.
Désolé, mais comme Ibaby je ne peux t'aider


----------

